# Most Beautiful/Emotional Symphony



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Some are these:
> 
> *Peteris Vasks - Symphony No. 2, Symphony for strings
> *The symphonies by Giya Kancheli. Supremely profound works... with some sudden outbursts!
> ...


----------

